# Clutch Cost



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Dont suppose anyone would have a rough idea of a clutch fitted for a 2003 1.6 Seat Leon ( 1.6 BCB Golf Engine ).

Its slipping now and obviously that means its in need of replacement,

TIA

:thumb:


----------



## Fire_2 (Dec 18, 2012)

£800? 

Maybe best to ring Mr Clutch up


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

the clutch kit is probably about £100 . Are you doing the work yourself?


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Will depend on if you intend going main dealer or specialist really. Main dealer will have a price menu I should imagine so once you get the price regardless of how long it'll take them that's what you pay whereas many local garages charge by the hour although some do clutches for a set price also. If the garage is supplying parts and labour you will be roughly around the £400/500 mark time you add up clutch plate, release bearing, pressure plate etc. then the time to do it. It's not a massive job for a good mechanic. Shop around get a few quotes, or price up the kit and supply it yourself may keep the cost down. Euro car parts German and Swedish etc.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Fire_2 said:


> £800?
> 
> Maybe best to ring Mr Clutch up


Sarcasim won't get u anywhere on here mate


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

mikeydee said:


> the clutch kit is probably about £100 . Are you doing the work yourself?


I'd love too but don't have a ramp!


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

woodys said:


> Will depend on if you intend going main dealer or specialist really. Main dealer will have a price menu I should imagine so once you get the price regardless of how long it'll take them that's what you pay whereas many local garages charge by the hour although some do clutches for a set price also. If the garage is supplying parts and labour you will be roughly around the £400/500 mark time you add up clutch plate, release bearing, pressure plate etc. then the time to do it. It's not a massive job for a good mechanic. Shop around get a few quotes, or price up the kit and supply it yourself may keep the cost down. Euro car parts German and Swedish etc.


Jesus, had a quote yday at 300 and thought that was steep!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Make sure to but good one not no name ... 

Should be no more than £250 including parts/labour


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

4-5 hours labour plus the parts price.
Id be wary of what clutch they are using if youve been quoted £300.
If the car has a dual mass flywheel then might want to think about changing that too.


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

i've found that sometimes if you go on an owners forum, there is usually someone on there who does them for a little bit of cash and you buy the parts. same with gumtree too. type in what you want, i.e seat leon clutch, and it might pop up with someone who does it in his/her spare time if you catch my drift.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

£300 is quite good. I'd be looking at £150 at least as a side job
U don't need a ramp just the car on stands.
I've done a Quattro s3 with no problems, VAG boxes aren't bad to do


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

MK1Campaign said:


> 4-5 hours labour plus the parts price.
> Id be wary of what clutch they are using if youve been quoted £300.
> If the car has a dual mass flywheel then might want to think about changing that too.


True, if you have a DMF then get that changed too. although i'd guess a 1.6 petrol has a single mass


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Alzak said:


> Make sure to but good one not no name ...
> 
> Should be no more than £250 including parts/labour


Surely the cheap ones work? Car got 90k on it now and paid 1300 for it, is it worth paying more for a name brand?


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

possul said:


> £300 is quite good. I'd be looking at £150 at least as a side job
> U don't need a ramp just the car on stands.
> I've done a Quattro s3 with no problems, VAG boxes aren't bad to do


Mmm, I'm more than capable just thought it wasn't a drive job!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Car on 2 axle stands, jack under the engine and a friend with some muscle to help lift it out. Unless you feel up to it your self!


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

possul said:


> Car on 2 axle stands, jack under the engine and a friend with some muscle to help lift it out. Unless you feel up to it your self!


I've never done a clutch, I'm assuming though that the main job is sliding the gbox off?


----------



## Fire_2 (Dec 18, 2012)

mark328 said:


> Sarcasim won't get u anywhere on here mate


Never heard of http://www.mrclutch.com/ then?

Was by far the cheapest on a friends 1.9TDI clutch and dual mass flywheel.

Also found a boost pipe(s) leak

But of course none of this applys to a 1.6 petrol.
Shouldn't have to change the flywheel so maybe a lot cheaper then the first £800 figure.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

mark328 said:


> I've never done a clutch, I'm assuming though that the main job is sliding the gbox off?


depends, for me its getting the drive flange bolts undone whilst on my back, lifting the box in and out is the easy part. 
There may be a quide somewhere on the net, anything in the vag range will e more or less the same.
Its always daunting doing it for the first time, like other things!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

£300 isn't bad at all. 

Have a look at Euro car parts for the price of a clutch and then add 5 hours of labour in at most garages and I'm sure it will be hard to come under £300.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Book time may be 5 hours but realistically it takes 3 and a half at a normal working pace.. On my car which is admittedly a 1.9 tdi but a similar design and layout we did a clutch swap in 2 hours flat, didn't even have to take the wheels off, just undo the hub nut and boosh.

A replacement clutch kit (inc dual mass or a single mass) can be bought for around £250 if you know where to look, this would be a quality LUK or Sachs part so OE quality. You can't really buy "cheap crappy" clutches especially for modern cars these days.
Labour wise I would pay no more than £220 for a garage to do it.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

mark328 said:


> I've never done a clutch, I'm assuming though that the main job is sliding the gbox off?


So on one post you say you are more than capable yet you are not even sure where the clutch actually is going by your comment above:wall:

Price a branded clutch up and then judge for yourself if you think the labour cost is excessive.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

mark328 said:


> I've never done a clutch, I'm assuming though that the main job is sliding the gbox off?





RedUntilDead said:


> So on one post you say you are more than capable yet you are not even sure where the clutch actually is going by your comment above:wall:


Thought it was a fair question to be honest as some cars are utter pigs to get the box out (things like sub frames in the way)

Did a little fiat Cinquecento a couple of years ago and just getting to all the bolts that held the box/ Bell housing on was a major task (no room what so ever) then getting it back on took 2 of us the best part of an hour to get it level and true to the engines output shaft. and a couple of bolts in to hold it......

Unless you can cobble something together you will need a clutch aligning tool.. other than that its sockets and spanners... Oh and a bleed kit if its on a hydro clutch if its an internal slave you might as replace that whilst your in there.

Middle of summer i'd take one on but at this time of the year i'd rather pay a garage and sit in the warmth watching tv and drinking tea.....


----------



## M1CH431 (Jan 9, 2012)

Good job u dont have a mondeo im getting a clutch done friday manage to get a reasonable price after some quotes around £1,000 . Been told the front subframe has to be dropped down and other things around 2-3 hours work b4 you get to unbolting the gearbox


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

M1CH431 said:


> Good job u dont have a mondeo im getting a clutch done friday manage to get a reasonable price after some quotes around £1,000 . Been told the front subframe has to be dropped down and other things around 2-3 hours work b4 you get to unbolting the gearbox


Done plenty of those, I get the frame down in 1/2 hour.
We're u located?


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

£266 fitted for my brezza


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

i have the golf bcb 1.6 got mine done plus release bearing for £250 fitted with my mate, and its a valeo clutch  single mass with it being petrol


----------



## M1CH431 (Jan 9, 2012)

possul said:


> Done plenty of those, I get the frame down in 1/2 hour.
> We're u located?


 Im located in warwickshire


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

700-800 dealer price or around 350 at mr clutch or halfourds


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

M1CH431 said:


> Good job u dont have a mondeo im getting a clutch done friday manage to get a reasonable price after some quotes around £1,000 . Been told the front subframe has to be dropped down and other things around 2-3 hours work b4 you get to unbolting the gearbox


Is it the same as on the 1.9? The subframe can stay in place and even the wheels can be left on the car if you do it right! :thumb:
Just interested, tis all.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

xJay1337 said:


> Is it the same as on the 1.9? The subframe can stay in place and even the wheels can be left on the car if you do it right! :thumb:
> Just interested, tis all.


1.9 Mondeo?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh sorry. I missed that. Thought we were still talking about the BCB engined VAG.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

:wall: doh


----------

